# ***** Top Chef: Las Vegas *****



## iconoclast

anyone else here excited to see this new season of top chef tonight???


----------



## natividad

i love this season. it seems they decided to pass on the people with no talent but big personalities and instead got legit chefs with talent. unfortunately they all seem very boring now, lol. if you go through the biographies, and yes i'm guilty of that, you'll see that there seems to be some hardcore, legit chefs this year. already it's plain to see that the pure talent level this year is way beyond any of the other years. so i'm looking forward to this season.


----------



## koukouvagia

I agree, this year seems to have some great talent including James Beard award nominees and other award winning contestants. I'm sure there will be lots of drama and hopefully it won't be a soap opera like some previous seasons.


----------



## petalsandcoco

well now , wasn't that 4 step chicken just the thing ? NOT !!!!!

I will take that potato dish done in muffins tins though....

I would of thought that the last two standing would have had alot more to bring to the table than a sandwich and a piece of chicken....what was that all about ? Bobby Flay , are you losing the game plan here ?
If it was that easy , I should have signed up. What is happening with TV ?
Where is the passion ? As Ramsay said , "I can give you a tin body but I can't give you a heart ".


----------



## iconoclast

indeed... after reading the bios there some serious talent there... i am excited to see more, the first episode was so blah, the second much better (minus the political nonsense in the middle)... hopefully they get more exciting from here on out...


----------



## mont86

Alot of drinkers in the group..ha ha ha


----------



## shipscook

4-step chicken--that was the final episode of NFNS, Top Chef just started season 6.

I missed this week, but was not impressed with the first weeks dishes. Wolgang Puck certainly wasn't either, funny!

Nan


----------



## marmalady

With a few exceptions, I do think there's a little more talent there from the get-go. I just wish they'd left their potty mouths at home. Lol, I'm not a prude, but there's got to be more words in the Englilsh language than the ones they're using!


----------



## iconoclast

i remembering hearing something on 'no reservations' when bourdain is talking with a gaucho... he says 'theres only two types of chefs... gay or alcoholic.' lol.


----------



## mont86

With all do respect to both..Thats funny...Thank you!


----------



## iconoclast

this past episode of Top Chef was pretty **** good... some heavy hitters making an appearance...


----------



## iconoclast

noone else watching this season?


----------



## petalsandcoco

The men really deserved to win tonight. 

Petals


----------



## iconoclast

'mike' has some serious talent... imo.


----------



## koukouvagia

I don't like the guy with the greek background, he's an idiot. First episode he makes a rude comment about losing to a girl. Then he gets angry at the potato challenge when Jen (I think that's her name - the girl kicking asphault) wins with her mussels and potato broth dish. He called it favoritism. He has some major issues it seems and is only hurting his image in the DC area I believe.


----------



## iconoclast

agreed, he just rubs me the wrong way along with ashley... im going to go on record here and throw my vote in for michael voltaggio, and a close second with jennifer carrol.


----------



## Guest

Agreed. That Mike (not Mike with the older brother on the show too) irritates me beyond belief. How can it be favoritism when it was a different guest judge? He's just ridiculous. And when he got all pissy with the judges table because they really didn't like his shrimp/Greek salad?

Jen and Mike V are pretty strong it seems.


----------



## thekitchensink

Smart money is on Jen or one of the 2 brothers to win it all


----------



## singer4660

If past performance is the indicator, it's going to come down to Bryan and Kevin in the end. Clearly Jen, Kevin, Michael V and Bryan are the most talented, but Bryan and Kevin appear to be the most consistent. The rest are just fill and most are incredibly annoying (can you say whiner?). BTW - What was with the exploding pressure cooker? Doesn't he know those things are dangerous?


----------



## kirstens

I can't seem to get into this cast. I still watch because I absolutely love the show. Those brothers need to lighten up, that Jennifer thinks she's all knowing because she worked for Eric Ripert, and when those two lesbians were upset doing the bachelor / bachelorette party?? Come on, get over it. Also, why did so many cook fish or ceviche at the ranch challenge? I'm assuming because it was easy but a hearty meat and potatoes make more sense to me. Probably more difficult but I'm sure they're talented enough to figure it out and pull it off. I like Ash, the guy with the long red beard, and Eli. Is it just me or has the fame gone to Padma's head? I used to like her but she's been bugging me a lot this season.


----------



## kyheirloomer

Singer, there is nothing inherently dangerous about modern pressure cookers. Stupidity, however, should be a capital offense!

That unit had been damaged in transport, and came off the plane broken. Rather than using one of the pressure cookers from the back room, he tried to repair it with tape. With predictable results. 

Wasn't even duct tape, but painter's blue tape---which is merely paper with an easy-release adhesive on one side. 

Seems to me he should be confined to the Las Vegas Home for the Hopelessly Dumb, rather than be allowed to compete for all that cash and prizes. 

But, please, let's not go blaming equipment because of operator error.


----------



## nicko

I like the brother's but they do need to lighten up. After watching top chef masters it is hard to watch the regular show. It was just so incredible to see such highly skilled chefs doing what they have been doing for years and actually trying to help each other not back stab.

KYH I also thought the pressure cooker incident was ridiculous. I almost wondered if he had much experience with a pressure cooker.


----------



## kyheirloomer

From comments made, Nicko, I got the impression that because it was his "new, digital" pressure cooker then, by Gawd!, he was going to use it no matter what. 

Seems to me that anyone who, for whatever reason, recklessly endangers not only himself but others, should automatically have been kicked off the show. 

I'm sure the producers, however, were disappointed that nobody got hurt, cuz, after all, that would have made better television. 

>I almost wondered if he had much experience with a pressure cooker. <

Certainly have to agree with you there. My feeling is that he's been watching the celebrity chefs, who seemed to have discovered pressure cooking the past year or two, and he just jumped on the bandwagon with no real understanding about how they worked.


----------



## iconoclast

i agree... i would risk the well being of someone else by using a damaged pressure cooker, especially when you have an entire sound stage of equipment to pick from... insane... its not like it was a do or die situation where its your only way of getting the task completed. 

anyhoo i hope robin is out tonight...


----------



## koukouvagia

I don't have high hopes for Robin considering she is consistantly on the bottom. I am however sick and tired of Mike Isabella's attitude towards her and tired of his ego as well. I have a couple of friends in the DC area that were intending on visiting his restaurant when the show began only to change their mind once they realized how immature and mean he is. If I were he I would be afraid of how his personality might affect his business. I don't want to claim that chefs have to be nice in order to cook well but his personality puts me off too much to patronize his restaurant.

The two most talented chefs there are Kevin and Jennifer. Both of them seem to be able to take ingredients they've never worked with before and win challenges over and over and over again. My bet is on those two. The brothers don't impress me... I like people who smile every once in a while.


----------



## nicko

My prediction is Kevin is going to win. The Voltaggio brothers are very very talented but I think they are almost trying too hard where as Kevin seems like he is just doing what he loves and enjoying himself.

Jennifer is great but she should stop putting herself down all the time.


----------



## kyheirloomer

Like you, Nicko, I'm betting on Kevin. 

I think it will come down to Kevin and Jennifer, with Michael V. possibly in the running. 

I don't think, with Jennifer, that it's so much a case of putting herself down. It's more a matter of being a perfectionist, and seeing grave problems where others wouldn't. Considering who her mentor is, not really surprising. 

Personally, I don't understand why Robin is even in the competition. What a loser!


----------



## pete

I think it is going to be Kevin and Voltaggio Bros. in the final round. I think Jennifer is very talented and she puts out great food, but she seems to be slowly cracking under the pressure. I don't think it would take much to throw her off her game at this point. I would like to see a showdown between Kevin, Mike and Jennifer, though I think it would be interesting to see how the brothers react to having to face off against each other.


----------



## islandgirl

Indeed! What a PITA that idiot Mike is, constantly trashtalking and with so little clear sight on his own weaknesses and strengths (tho I haven't seen many of his strengths demonstrated).

As for Robin, wish everyone would just lay off; natural selection and the judge's table process will do what they're supposed to do. In the end. eace:

Me, I'm having a field day watching the REAL talents in this team take on challenge after challenge; Kevin, Jen and brother Michael (? I think that's the one brother that seems to be most consistently creative) are the bomb.

:thumb:


----------



## nicko

Valid points about Robin but at the same time the judges table should of taken care of her and Mike by now. Seems like they are literal missing the door but the skin of their teeth.

Last season I gave up on Top Chef because I was so disgusted with all the drama and general lack of talent. This season they really stepped up the talent to a new level and it is great to watch these guys tackle these very tough challenges.

None of you guys like Brian (the older Voltaggio brother) he seems like a better chef than the younger one Michael what is it about Michael you like so much more?


----------



## thekitchensink

I think everybody likes Michael more because he seems to have a bolder style, but I agree that Bryan is very skilled as well, and definitely more consistent.

Kevin has stepped it UP the past few weeks for sure.


----------



## kyheirloomer

I don't know anyone who dislikes Bryan. Problem is, he seems to be working in his brother's shadow. In any other group he'd certainly be among the top dogs. 

At base, from a professional standpoint, Bryan is probably the better of the two, because he's more consistent. Michael is more adventuresome, and is willing to take risks---which really is the name of the game on that show.


----------



## singer4660

Isn't Bryan actually the younger brother? He's certainly happier and more consistent than Michael. Michael always looks like he just ate rotten meat. Lighten up already! 

I'm guessing they go out in the following order
Robin 
Laureen
Eli
Mike I

leaving.....
Mike V, Brian V, Kevin and Jennifer

In the end, Kevin takes all.


----------



## islandgirl

ah yes, indeed I am not the only one who can't keep the Voltaggio brothers straight :smiles:

on an episode by episode basis, the brother that produced that gorgeous Deconstructed dish is my current fave :smoking:

agreed they are both very talented.


----------



## pete

Brian is the older brother

As for Robin and Mike. While Mike has really produced any great food, I don't think any of his food has been really bad, not compared to the dishes that have sent some of his competitors home. He will soon fall though. I think Robin has gotten a break, from the producers, as she seems to be the center of much of the tension around the Top Chef house, and that helps make for good TV (it helps pull in viewers who are more about the drama then the food). I don't think it is anything that has been overly blatant this season, unlike some of the previous seasons, but I have a feeling that the producers have leaned on the judges to make another decision if at all possible to keep her around.


----------



## islandgirl

the episode is soon to come where both Robin and Mike I produce an overtly "bad" dish, 3 out of 3 sins, and it will be interesting to see how and who goes home.

wish I could be a fly on the wall for the entire judges' table chat, along with the producers (a la the fine print in the credits about the decision making sometimes discussed with the producers, to paraphrase).

eace:


----------



## koukouvagia

I would love to see an episode where Robin wins and Mike goes home. Now THAT's good tv!


----------



## pete

If Robin won one I don't think we'd have a chance to see Mike go home. I think he'd blow a blood vessel or something the minute he heard the news and keel over dead!:smoking:


----------



## islandgirl

:thumb:

It is what it is! :lol::smoking::lol:

He really needs to chill...and develop a wee bit of objective critical self-assessment. eace:


----------



## iconoclast

w/o giving away any endings or posting spoilers... tonights episode was pretty **** good... i was surprised by the anger/jealousy coming out of bryan voltaggio... yikes.


----------



## singer4660

You have to admit he has a point. Mike behaves badly and gets rewarded with $10,000! Granted, Bryan's food was not as good as usual, but if he (Bryan) has been living with this kind of behavior his whole life, I can certainly understand his frustration. Mike reminds me of Tiffany from season 1 (or was it 2?). Very talented but an absolute b**ch. I'm certainly not rooting for him.


----------



## iconoclast

its a cooking contest not a popularity contest. he is by far one of the top chefs there.


----------



## islandgirl

A truly top chef must also work with and inspire others. Nuff said.
:mullet:


----------



## thekitchensink

^Definitely true, but as the judges pointed out themselves, part of being a great chef is being a great teamplayer. Mike V. definitely seems like an efficient worker with a lot of talent, but he's proven himself to be a total A-hole. 

Also, maybe it's just how they're editing the show and portraying him as a villain, but his decision to split the reward seemed so contrived, like he was thinking "I'll do this to show how considerate I am and how I'm a strong team player." 

I mean seriously, who acts like such a schmuck and then gives away $7500??? 

Talent aside, he doesn't seem like somebody I would want to work with and I could definitely see where Bryan's frustration was coming from.


----------



## islandgirl

POSSIBLY someone who cools down and then feels badly. Possibly. :thumb:


----------



## iconoclast

even when theyre all competing for the same prize? i agree in a kitchen when youre with your staff/team, but in a contest? not at all.


----------



## duckfat

Bryan needs to grow up and develop some shoulders. Mike V did not behave badly IMO. Bryan destroyed what he was frying and then tried to pass it to Mike to serve. Mike told him exactly what he thought and there was no way he was serving that. 
Rightly so.
Bryan is so bitter about his brothers success it's comical.
As far as the spat with Robbin IIR she was the one tossing profanity. She has been lucky way too many times. Jenn is the one I continue to be disappointed with. If she wasn't a CDC for Ripert I think she would have been long gone. How many episodes did she prepare ceviche? Now she moves like a snail and can't cook fish. Terrible performance on her part and she didn't seem to really care.


----------



## iconoclast

it seems as if she has given up, she is definitely not bringing the same effort/performance/product to the table that she was in earlier episodes... however i am still rooting for her and for mike v to go to the end...


----------



## nicko

I think Jen is very talented but she is getting sidetracked and thinking too much about being in the public eye. I can't say I wouldn't be the same being on national tv. She is very talented and I think under different circumstances she would outshine most of the competitors.

I don't get the feeling Bryan is jealous of his brother he seems like a kind sincere person and just get's frustrated with the competition aspect of their relationship. Michael on the other hand thrives on pushing his brother's buttons and being better then him. At least that is what I am picking up on.


----------



## pete

I said it a little while ago, that Jen was cracking under the pressure and this week's episode seems to prove that. She is a very talented chef, we saw that in the beginning, but the pressure is getting to her and unless she does a quick 180 she won't make the finals.

Mike V. is kind of abrasive, but I don't think he's an a**. It will be interesting how this brother thing is going to play out.


----------



## singer4660

I agree. At the end of the day they are probably equally talented, but Michael just can't seem to resist that competition/aggression thing so common in brothers. I have 2 boys in their twenties that are about the same number of years apart and I see similar behavior in them. 

Still, I think it's interesting that Michael considers himself a great guy with a heart of gold when that isn't at all apparent to the viewers. Of course, you don't know how much editing is done for the sake of drama.


----------



## thekitchensink

Very true - they've some great editors. The drama plays off the viewers' emotions so well. The day after it airs I'm all fired up. Now I look back on what I wrote yesterday and I'm thinking "wow, calm down self...it's just a show."


----------



## koukouvagia

Yes, even when they're competing for the same prize they should be able to work well with others. That's true for any competition. You don't see Olympic swimmers winning by dissing and blaming the other competitors - in fact quite the opposite is apparent. Especially during restaurant wars, it hurts your chances to win if you don't play well with others. I understand Robin's frustration and use of profanity... (what, like nobody's ever used profanity in the kitchen before? Mike V. included, especially directed at his brother.) And when the judges said they liked her dessert what did Mike V do? He took credit. :laser: If I were in her shoes I'd feel completely insulted - he gives her part of his winnings but takes credit on her dessert? His team had good reason to be angry with him.

Again, Mike was a big disappointment. He throws blame around on everyone but himself. "I just wish I had taken over front of house because I have experience running BIG restaurants." Statements like these are neither helpful nor relevant to the team effort.

Jen is possibly one of the best chefs there, not quite the raw talent that Kevin is, but certainly a force to be reckoned with... if only she could work on her confidence.


----------



## kcz

Jen has been in the top 3 or 4 pretty consistently, until this last episode. I was really afraid she was going home, even though she's clearly better than some of the others.


----------



## thekitchensink

^Correct me if I'm wrong, but they usually let the clearly talented chefs off the hook at least once or twice while they weed out their weaker links. I didn't think Jen was going to get sent home.


----------



## duckfat

If you have a DVR or you get a chance to watch the episode again I think you might see that may be subject to interpretation. Not only did Mike give Robbin the recipe for the dessert both brothers had to stop her from changing the presentation they agreed on. I think it was incredibly foolish for Mike to split the 10K. I wouldn't have given Robbin a dime. 
Jenn may well be in the top four but I'm struggling with her performance. Re-watching the show her knife skills cleaning the fish appeared dismal. The sauce was broke and even Tom C. remarked that Ripert would not be pleased with her performance.
Worse yet she chose Tilapia to serve at restaurant wars <GAK>. Tilapia might be sustainable but those catch words often get in the way of common sense. Some one please tell her that friends don't let friends eat pond raised fish. Hopefully it was at least a US product.


----------



## koukouvagia

What's funny is that after watching an episode of Avec Eric, I thought Ripert's knife skills were shockingly dismal.

Tilapia is just gross.


----------



## duckfat

I didn't even know Avec Eric had started. What channel is that on? Is any one else watching "The Next Iron Chef" ?


----------



## iconoclast

hahaha... i think its been a while since hes been 'on the line'... (i saw that as well though... and i cannot bash him, he is one of my favourite chefs of all time... maybe even say 'idol'. )


----------



## iconoclast

no spoilers here... 

interesting turn of events this evening, and for the first time top chef made me LOL in real life while watching it... nice joke by that brunette at dinner...


----------



## duckfat

Another dismal performance by Jen. I think she used up her last chance. Mike V is such a poor loser ( LOL ) but you have to respect his ambition. The stand out top chef is becoming very clear. Atlanta may be the hot bed for top Top Chef's. Who wulda thunk.


----------



## singer4660

My questions......If it was supposed to be an entree, why did no one do a pasta? Is it possible that there was none in the Craftsteak kitchen? Also, only 2 people actually used beans for the protein. Did I miss something, or does this seem like a substantial gap?


----------



## duckfat

I was a little surprised that there was no discussion of Jenn using butter on her dish table side except for being so sloppy. While they did specify vegetarian and not Vegan I think it's a real stretch to assume all vegetarians will eat dairy products. 
With two hours any one could have made pasta. All of the dishes except for Kevins looked more like Apps.


----------



## koukouvagia

It's pretty obvious now that whether he wins or not Kevin is a top chef. He is able to take any ingredient and make it shine, whether he has worked with it before or not. All in all I was disappointed with most of the chefs... this surely must not be a great stretch for them to cook for vegeterians. And I was very confused about their lack of dairy because most vegeterians I know do include dairy in their diets. Where were the legumes, the cheeses, the grains? No wonder their dishes all looked like side items.

Mike V. is a very nasty competitor, it was simply uncalled for to make the comments he did. In truth he may be the most innovative and talented, but I think we are all aware of who's food we would continuously go back more for. I may try the banana/polenta but it's not something I will go want more of, I'm sure.

Finally, the right person goes home. I'm doing a jig.


----------



## iconoclast

looks like robin is going to win the whole thing... lol, jay kay jay kay... wokka wokka wokka... seriously though, kevin is proving to be the most consistant and slowly coming out of his shell... jenn is falling off hard, and its showing, she has gone from confident and able to a complete nervous wreck... i felt bad for her when she was spilling that butter all over the place. i wasnt pleased with michael voltaggio's comments after he lost, not cool... but i am still rooting for him to go all the way... but i have a feeling it may come down to the two brothers and kevin at this point...

youre contradicting yourself, if youre saying jenn should not have used butter how could they use pasta then when it is full of egg?


----------



## duckfat

I didn't say any one should have used pasta. I simply said two hours is plenty of time to make pasta.
Egg is not a requirement for pasta. While many vegetarians do eat Dairy many do not. I think it's a foolish assumption in a competition to use dairy unless that was discussed and we just didn't see it. The judges can be mighty fickle about the details that they fixate on.


----------



## thekitchensink

How beautiful have the special guests with dietary restrictions been this season - first Zoe Dechanelle (sp?), now Natalie Portman!!! I love it.

I too was surprised by the lack of dairy and a bit disappointed with the overall output by the chefs. Just about every plate looked like enough food for a bird. When I think of a vegetarian dinner, I think of big, substantial plates loaded with beans, cheese, etc. not some cooked greens and sauces lined up pretty.

Oops, just did some fact checking and Miss Dechanelle was on Top Chef Masters. Nevertheless, sexy actress who doesn't eat meat and was on Top Chef recently.


----------



## iconoclast

the episode before this one the whole part with padma addressing the kitchen and outlining the competition was dubbed over... so who knows what really goes on...


----------



## koukouvagia

Pretty dissappointing show last night, I wasn't entertained as much as I thought I would be but I did enjoy the commraderie between most folks. I never did like Fabio, and I didn't understand Marcel's chip on the shoulder. I always thought he was kind of creepy and lacking in social skills so I don't understand the need to continuously bring him back for TC specials. It was good to see Carla again.


----------



## thekitchensink

I didn't bother watching it. I hate when they interrupt the season like this.


----------



## iconoclast

for the ratings and controversy i imagine... i never cared for marcel's attitude or personality. fabio was prolly told by the producers to dig into marcel for all the details etc.


----------



## kyheirloomer

Actually, I thought it was the singularly most boring show I'd ever seen. And I've had a TV in my family since 1948. 

This is the second time they've broken this series, for no good reason I can see. Two weeks ago they just didn't air the show; with no explanation given. Then they throw in that silly reunion. 

Wonder if ratings have been slipping, and they're trying to just goose things?


----------



## duckfat

Fabio is a bit of a ponce. I could care less if the network wanted him to push Marcels buttons. That was just poor form. But since his restaurant is getting such poor reviews maybe Fabio needs to pimp him self out.
I'm no fan of Marcel but I think what happened to him in that season was pretty harsh. The humiliation of being over powered by some one stronger, physically larger and held down against his will on national TV is pretty hard to even imagine. 
They must have a rock solid hold harmless in their contract because I would think Marcel would have a fair case against the show other wise. No doubt that incident will follow him the rest of his career.
I was actually embarrassed for Tom C and the other judges that the show stooped to the level of bringing that back up and clearly trying to profit from it.
Just pathetic. 
Then again the whole show was just booooooooring.


----------



## iconoclast

could or could'nt???


----------



## iconoclast

not posting spoiler, but FINALLY~! 

its about that person was dropped... 

eace:


----------



## singer4660

I agree. I think Eli is a bit of a jerk, but he's clearly been the better chef throughout as has Jennifer. It's pretty obvious that the last three will be Bryan, Michael, and Kevin. I still say Kevin's going to take it all in the end.


----------



## duckfat

I was more surprised at Jen actually saying that she is ready to go home than I was with the person who left.


----------



## koukouvagia

Looks like Michael is taking Kevin head on as his biggest competition. The first rule of competition though is to respect your competitor, and he obviously does not. It's a shame really.


----------



## iconoclast

i think youre right... he seems to be the most consistant... silent but violent...


----------



## nicko

Really? That whole competition looks brutal to me I would think that after the first few weeks it would get old very quick.


----------



## marmalady

I've really been rooting for Jen; she really had my admiration at the beginning,not only for her cooking, but for her tough chops in the kitchen. I'm hoping that she'll maybe do a little meditation and find that Jen again!

If not, I'd love to see Kevin win. He's so very quietly putting out some amazing food, and doesn't have the ego baggage the 2 brothers have.


----------



## duckfat

It's got to be a really tough schedule for sure not to mention the stess. Still, I had expected her to have more drive and ambition. My initial prediction was for her to be in the top four based on talent, not attrition. Then again you never know what's going to happen on the next episode. If I were a gambling man I'd wager that she pulls herself back up by her boot straps. It will be interesting to see what happens with Thomas keller.


----------



## thekitchensink

So, it's down to the brothers, Kevin, and Jen...the 4 most of us expected. 

Last night's challenge seemed ridiculously difficult. Any thoughts? :look:


----------



## singer4660

It was ridiculously difficult but also exceptionally rewarding. $30,000 and a chance to represent the US in the next competition? That's incredible.


----------



## thekitchensink

Definitely, I was really impressed with the concepts the contestants came up.


----------



## iconoclast

it certainly was... but i had a feeling eli was going home... is there a new episode tomorrow or is going on next week?


----------



## nicko

I agree but the one thing I have to say is that while I think Kevin is an amazing chef he doesn't seem like the type of chef to go to the Bocuse D'Or. Not because he can't just because that isn't his style. I would of like for Brian Volltagio to have one that because I think he was best suited to compete in the Bocuse D'or.

Who will it be tonight?


----------



## koukouvagia

While I think you're right, the truth stands that they could not find any fault with Kevin's flavors and technique, although they all agreed that Brian's dish could be spectacular if he was given time to tweek it. The outcome of the show again illustrates Kevin's modesty, humbleness, and undisputable talent to take ingredients or techniques he has never dealth with before and do them quite well. Those abilities can very possibly help him prepare for a competition of this magnitude. And don't forget that Kevin stepped outside of his comfort zone and pushed his limitations on this challenge, and that's definitely a Bocuse d'Or criteria!

The younger Voltaggio's ego never fails to annoy me but it's finally catching up to him. I thought he would shine in this competition and it might've been a stroke of bad luck for him. His condescending attitude especially towards Kevin speaks volumes of his insecurity and the probable fear he has of losing to someone who cooks homestyle food. I'm tired of all the molecular gastronomy contestants from multiple seasons scoffing at simply prepared food. Brian does not share this 'tude thankfully.


----------



## nicko

I agree. What a sore loser he was to say that "The food Kevin cooks I cook on my day off". He needs to man up and accept that flavor will always win out over technique.

I still say that for overall ability Brian is the best. Kevin will probably win but in terms of being well rounded he is more so than Kevin. He is also one of the most professional people on the show. The fact is Kevin would not of been won last week if it were not for Brian telling him how to cook with a circulator (something Kevin had no idea how to do). Brian told him exactly how to cook it and at what temperature and Kevin won. The sad thing is that the judges tables doesn't bring into play professionalism and if they did Brian would of (and should of in my opinion) that challenge.


----------



## kyheirloomer

_Brian told him exactly how to cook _

To me, the most telling part of that scene was when Brian was talking about sharing, and said, "Would my brother have done it? I'm not sure." I think everyone else is quite sure, though, that there's no way Michael would have done that.

Michael is certainly creative, and one of the most techniques-oriented competitors they've ever had. But in the real world the mark of a great chef is somebody who can prepare consistently high-quality food, day after day. In that regard, both Brian and Kevin have it all over him.

A great chef also has the ability to motivate others to excel. And in that regard, Michael is lacking. Throughout the series his approach has been "hey, I'm the only one in this kitchen who matters, and the rest of you are just taking up space."

There's someone just like him on that new Chef's Academy show. The guy brings two things to the table---nine years experience as a professional, and lots of attitude. Interestingly, of the two challenges so far, he's lost both abysmally.

Meanwhile, if Jen can maintain her focus, I think she still has a shot at it.

BTW, if I understand the promos correctly, there won't be a new episode until December 2.


----------



## koukouvagia

So do you think that Brian shouldn't have helped him? Do you think he should have not shared information and possibly won himself? I believe that even if Kevin had not used that cooking method he would've found something else to do perfectly.


----------



## nicko

No, I think Brian should of helped him and he did. My point is that the contest doesn't bring professionalism into the judging which is a big part of being a top chef. Brian was very professional and helped Kevin out.

I don't think Kevin would of one in the time alloted if Brian would not of helped him.


----------



## kyheirloomer

_So do you think that Brian shouldn't have helped him? _

Not at all. What I was saying is that there's no question in anybody else's mind that Michael most emphatically would not have. And not only because it's a contest. Judging from his total behavior, I don't believe he'd have taught the technique to somebody who worked in the same kitchen. The man is totally self-centered, and believes he's the only serious cook in the world.

_I don't think Kevin would of one in the time alloted if Brian would not of helped him. _

I'd have to disagree. Look at the record of Kevin's wins and near wins. What I think would have happened is that he'd have gone in a different direction, and, perhaps, still have won.


----------



## singer4660

I agree. Kevin is not as charismatic as the Voltaggio brothers, but he's more consistent. He's won more challenges than anyone and just about everything he puts out is executed perfectly. In this day of food fads, gimmicks, and tricks, it's a brave man that consistently wins on seemingly simple food. I have to believe that it's not nearly as simple as it appears on the screen.


----------



## kcz

At the beginning of the challenge, they said the contestants were supposed to create a "Bocuse" dish. I know what the Bocuse D'Or competition is, but I don't understand what they meant by a Bocuse dish. A certain kind of food, or serving style, or just something worthy of that competition? Was it referring to those big oval platters? Can someone enlighten me, please.


----------



## duckfat

Any one taking wagers for the top two? My picks are Brian V and Kevin.


----------



## kyheirloomer

_but I don't understand what they meant by a Bocuse dish._

I believe they meant something in the spirit of the Bocuse d'Or---that is, perfectly executed, perfectly presented, and, ultimately, tasting good. Keep in mind, with a challenge like that, the flavors had to balance not only within each dish, but also between the three dishes.

Not an easy thing to do, period. Throw the time constraint in on top and wow! It's like a dancing bear---the wonder isn't that he's so graceful, but that he can even do it at all.


----------



## koukouvagia

I think a "bocuse" dish is something you would know if you followed this kind of competition on a yearly basis. There are probably unwritten rules followed that we know nothing of. My idea is that there has to be some kind of new techniqued developed, or something really innovated such as what the guest judge described: a protein within a protein within a protein.


----------



## thekitchensink

Barring some sort of unprecedented cooking catastrophe I think Mike and Kevin will definitely make the finals so who'll be next to go, Jen or Brian V?


----------



## iconoclast

i think jen will get kicked off tomorrow...


----------



## koukouvagia

Is it time for another episode? Already? But it's only been 2 weeks since the last one!


----------



## thekitchensink

^Right...in all likelyhood, we'll have to wait at least another 2 weeks for the finale


----------



## iconoclast

looks like her run is over... should be interesting... clearly michael voltaggio is the best out of all three (in my opinion), however im not sure who will win... maybe kevin since he is the most consistent?


----------



## thekitchensink

I also think that Michael is the favorite going into the finale, but I'd like to see Kevin win since I personally prefer his style. 

Yes, the Voltaggios make really complex, exquisite meals, but I find that when it comes to great food, often times it's like Miles Davis said, "Less is more." If I remember correctly, the few times when Michael tried to make more simple food, he failed to execute.


----------



## iconoclast

the verdict is in... 

eace:


----------



## koukouvagia

Disappointing. If they were to base their decision on who cooked the tastiest food most consistently throughout the show they would have picked Kevin. If they were to base their decision on merely the final meal they would have picked Brian. But how they came to this decision I don't understand. Looks to me like their favorite was picked out all along.


----------



## iconoclast

overall he was the best. at least in my opinion. however kevin seems to have been the most consistant, but hes not marketable along with the fact that me makes comfort foods which do not have that sex appeal that some ppl look for.


----------



## nicko

I think they all won in my opinion. Kevin said it best when he said that on any given day each of them could of beat the other two since they are all that good.

This was the best season yet I do hope they continue to get highly talented chefs on the show and avoid the Jerry Springer type show.


----------



## kcz

Unfortunately, Kevin choked last night...I think he got a little frazzled with his unlucky draw with the sous chefs. However, I didn't understand how the judges made their final decision either. I thought they said that Kevin won the mom's dish round with his chicken skin on squash puree while Michael's broccoli puree was inferior, Michael won the mystery box round, Bryan's venison beat out Michael's squab, and Bryan's dessert was better than Michael's poorly executed and dry cake.

To me, that sounds like Bryan won 2 out of 4 courses. Did I mis-hear the whole judges' discussion?


----------



## nicko

KCZ that is exactly what my wife and I thought. Either way I am making my reservations soon to visit Bryan and Kevin's restaurants!


----------



## kyheirloomer

One thing to understand with all these competitions is that we don't get to hear the bulk of the judges discussions. In fact, they are intentional edited to give us the wrong idea, so that the announcement comes as a surprise.

If you think this is misleading on Top Chef, compare the judges' discussion we hear on Chopped with their final decisions. You have to wonder if they and we were watching the same competition.


----------



## iconoclast

i agree completely... i hope the ppl at top chef peruse the webz and see this because i am sure we are not alone... this is by far hands-down the best season yet.


----------



## nicko

iconoclast, it was so nice to see the chefs helping each other out and acting decent towards each other. I found myself wanted all of the last four to win not just one.


----------



## thekitchensink

It was definitely the best season yet. I'm sure Michael, Brian, and Kevin all have loads of success coming their way. 

As for the judges' final decision, Michael's dishes are definitely the most "artistic," so if you're looking at cooking from that angle, he's definitely the winner. No matter how you feel about the judges' final decision, nobody can deny that these three finalists all deserved to be there. 

IMO, the season finale should be longer. This way we can see more of the judges' discussion (who cares if there's a surprise or not...it's the finale, if you're not hooked by this point then you never will be) and more importantly, more of the cooking.


----------



## iconoclast

agreed, there was a great deal of camaraderie.


----------



## marmalady

I do agree that Michael's dishes were the more inventive and artistic. However, I don't think I'd enjoy working in his kitchen! He always seemed to operate from a sour grapes perspective, and certainly didn't show any great management skills when working with other people. There was a post a while ago about the judges not judging on personality issues - but I think they do take it into consideration. The first season, I think with the woman chef who was so bossy in the kitchen lost - the judges all listened to the former contestant sous chefs who worked with her in the final; and another season - Marcel,maybe? The same thing. The judges all listened to what transpired in the kitchen during the finals. This time, though, they did seem to be judging on the food alone. 

I remember Tom saying one time that the title of chef not only means cooking skill, but the ability to manage people and actually run the kitchen. I totally agree.


----------



## iconoclast

i would not mind working with him or anyone similar (eg: gordon ramsay etc.) i am not there to make friends i there to make food, and make a success out of my career... as long as i am able to take away something from the experience it is all worthwhile.


----------



## duckfat

The challenge is never equally balanced at the end and regrettably Kevin drew the short stick with the Sous Chef's this time. He failed to manage his staff properly, became frustrated and ultimately failed. That's un-fortunate but I think he has a lot of raw talent with out the benefit of the work experience that the V brothers have. I think we will hear more from Kevin in the years to come.
IMO the right Chef won. In the end this was the best season yet and the show seems to be gaining credibility. 
I would gladly work with any of them. No doubt both of the V brothers benefited from the time they spent working with Charlie Palmer.


----------



## thekitchensink

Very good points, DuckFat. We should keep in mind that as a result of one of those last few challenges Kevin will be competing in a huge international cooking competition this coming year.


----------



## duckfat

Kevin has a chance to try out for the team. I'm a big fan of Kevin. You have to appreciate a young Chef with that much talent. However that type of cooking is not his forte. I do think he will still learn a lot from the mentoring he will likely receive and the opportunity to compete for a spot on the team.


----------



## nicko

I agree I think Bryan would of been a better fit for the Bocus D'or


----------



## kyheirloomer

Based on what we saw, Nicko, I'd have to agree with you. Bryan would be the best fit. 

Stricktly from a cooking chops point of view, Michael would be better. But to fit he'd have to meet a few requirements: 1. Lose the attitude, 2. learn how to be a team player, and 3. listen to what they want, rather than what he wants to cook. Odds of that happening, however, are slim to zero.


----------



## koukouvagia

Who won fan favorite? They didn't cover that at the reunion show. Gosh I hate the host of those reunion shows, he seems like such an idiot. They've even given him his own show.


----------



## iconoclast

i missed the reunion show, i didnt know they even had one actually... anyone know if it will air again soon?


----------

